# Attestation of Mauritian Marriage Certificate



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been through the threads and to my surprise, I thought Mauritius weddings would be covered already. Sadly not!

We're going through the pain in the a** process of what we need to do for our marriage certificate to be recognised in the UAE. WE are both Aussie citizens and married in Mauritius last November.

The part that I'm stuck on is this - I know it needs to be attested in the country of issue, by first the Mauritian government (apostille stamp) and then the UAE Embassy. Here's the brick wall - There is no UAE Embassy in Mauritius, and vice versa, no Mauritian Embassy in the UAE... Thus no one to call to make enquiries... 

Has anyone had any experience with a Mauritian marriage certificate, or know of anyone that has that I might PM?

Any enlightenment would be ridiculously appreciated as it's officially done my head in...

Thanks!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Ladypants said:


> Here's the brick wall - There is no UAE Embassy in Mauritius, and vice versa, no Mauritian Embassy in the UAE... Thus no one to call to make enquiries...


I think (vaguely recall rather, in connection with attestation of some corporate documents) that the UAE embassy in India handles such duties for Mauritius (I may be wrong). But worth a call to them? Or maybe call up the ministry of foreign affairs of the UAE?
Welcome to UAE Embassy, New Delhi
Ministry of Foreign Affairs - Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE) (????? ?????? ????????) - TEN Yellow Pages (quickly scanned but could not find the english version of the website http://www.mofa.gov.ae )


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

My understanding is that if you have it attested by foreign affairs in Mauritius, you can have the rest done by the UAE embassy here in Dubai. That is what I did with my edu. docs., although I guess it could be different for marriage certificates.

Try contacting the UAE embassy here. the previous poster posted the link


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, much appreciated! I'll have a look through the sites and give them a buzz. Fingers crossed it's as easy as your edu. docs Nola!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Ladypants said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated! I'll have a look through the sites and give them a buzz. Fingers crossed it's as easy as your edu. docs Nola!


I hope so. I think one of the reasons it's suggested that docs be attested by the UAE embassy in the same country, in this case Mauritius, is really for the convenience factor, probably faster too. Great if there is an embassy in that country, but in your case there isn't.


----------



## dippycat (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi.

Did you manage to find out how to do this? I am getting married in Mauritius this summer too and need to get our certificate attested.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ladypants (Feb 8, 2011)

dippycat said:


> Hi.
> 
> Did you manage to find out how to do this? I am getting married in Mauritius this summer too and need to get our certificate attested.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Dippycat!

I'm not ignoring you, I just dropped the ball on the process and have just picked it up again.

I'm currently waiting to hear back from the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs to ensure that all I need from Mauritius is an apostille stamp. If that's the case, then I need to send the certificate back to Mauritius Dept. Foreign Affairs who handle the apostille, then have it sent back to me, then it goes to the UAE Ministry.

I have no idea on costs, or whether the certificate needs to be translated first or not.

Stay tuned for more info as I get it! *headache*


----------



## lovedubai (Mar 30, 2011)

*Interested in your reply re: Mauritian Marriage Cert*

Hi there. I would also love to hear as soon as you know anything. My husband is in the UK trying to attest our Jamaican marriage certificate and is having a ton of problems and it is part of the Commonwealth!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Have friends who married in Mauritius and they had to use the UAE embassy in Pakistan as "the nearest" UAE embassy to mauritius.


----------



## jjmcslu (Jun 13, 2011)

lovedubai said:


> Hi there. I would also love to hear as soon as you know anything. My husband is in the UK trying to attest our Jamaican marriage certificate and is having a ton of problems and it is part of the Commonwealth!!
> 
> Thanks!![/Q
> 
> ...


----------



## jjmcslu (Jun 13, 2011)

lovedubai said:


> Hi there. I would also love to hear as soon as you know anything. My husband is in the UK trying to attest our Jamaican marriage certificate and is having a ton of problems and it is part of the Commonwealth!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi there. Feel your pain. Haven't completed the process but after several calls the process that was explained to me for a St. Lucian national was to have my St.Lucian marriage licence apostilled by the St. Lucian High Commission in London then take that to the Foreign Commonwealth office, in London, who will give it their apostille (also known as legalization apparently). Once that is done bring it to the British embassy in the UAE who with attest it then take it to the UAE (Dubai) Ministry of Foreign Affairs who will in turn place thier attestation stamp on the document. Now I've confirmed with all the above insitutions that that is what needs to be done and have started the process. It will take about 3 weeks and with shipping will cost about USD 250. Other Caribbean people in the UAE have stated that this was what they did as well. So first step for you would be to contact your high commission in London to get the ball rolling. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*the problem solvers*

HI

Well to say the least it is a problem, I had the same problem with my marriage cert from Portugal..... However It will need to be sent to the closest UAE embassy to the country of issue, but in your case there is a UAE embassy in Nouakchott. To Avoid all of the hassle there is a company called "Sort it" in Dubai that handles all of these things for you to make it easier for you. I think if you search for "sort it uae" or "the Problem solvers UAE" you will find them.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

jjmcslu said:


> lovedubai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there. I would also love to hear as soon as you know anything. My husband is in the UK trying to attest our Jamaican marriage certificate and is having a ton of problems and it is part of the Commonwealth!!
> ...


----------



## jjmcslu (Jun 13, 2011)

CVDS said:


> jjmcslu said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.. Instead of attesting the document wouldn't it just be easier to get remarried with a legal wedding in the UAE? Wouldn't that save some of the trouble of getting documents attested??
> ...


----------



## jjmcslu (Jun 13, 2011)

jjmcslu said:


> CVDS said:
> 
> 
> > A local actually recommended this to my husband but one of the requirements is a non impediment to marry documentissued from your home country. So I don't see how that could work. But I've asked my husband to look into it, but we're moving forward with the process that's been explained to us in the meantime.
> ...


----------



## HelsBels (Dec 4, 2011)

*Did you Get anywhere with your attestation of Maurituis Marriage Cert?*

Hi, I have a similar issue where I need to get my Mauritian Marriage Cert attested for Dubai, UAE. It is so we can register the birth of our baby. I have searched for hours on what to do with no luck. Can you help?






Ladypants said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been through the threads and to my surprise, I thought Mauritius weddings would be covered already. Sadly not!
> 
> ...


----------



## jjmcslu (Jun 13, 2011)

HelsBels said:


> Hi, I have a similar issue where I need to get my Mauritian Marriage Cert attested for Dubai, UAE. It is so we can register the birth of our baby. I have searched for hours on what to do with no luck. Can you help?


Hi. It took us almost 8 months after going through hoops to finally get our marriage license attested, 1 month before our baby was born. We used a company called ASAP document service based in Virginia, USA. They got our licence attested by the US State Department then sent it off to the UAE Embassy in Washington for their attestation. Once that was done it was a simple matter to go to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in Dubai to add their seal and we were good to go. The whole process took about a week and cost about USD 350. All we had to do was send copies of of licence in the original language and arabic (a friend did the translation for us) and the monies. Drop them a line and see if they can help. service @ asapdocument. com. Disregard the spaces. Hope it works out and congrats on the baby. Feel free to drop me a line sometime 0505026982.

J


----------

